# What Kind of a Dog is That?!?



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

I get asked this CONSTANTLY!!

One person STOPPED THEIR CAR, rolled down the window and was VERY DISAPPOINTED that she was a chi/terrier/doxie/etc, (meaning I have NO clue!! just what I think she looks like).

Every time we leave the house at least one or two people will ask, and we leave the house a lot!

What is a good come back? People always seem crestfallen for some reason at my answer.

I've said the long (possible lineage) version, and the short (mutt), both not good for the crestfallen factor. I've said "Cheerier" and they acted a bit odd at that, lol. I've said I don't know, etc, etc.

Anyone have a good comeback that won't leave people so sad/confused, etc?  Do they think she's a breed or designer breed? I don't get it!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

People refused to believe that my 115# dog could actually be a lab, so I had to make up a breed. I told people he was a Guatemalan Gazehound. 

Several people told me they'd heard of them and a few said they had friends with Guatemalan Gazehounds.

After while, I got so I could keep a straight face and lie with impunity.

Sometimes I told them his name was Perro Grande.


----------



## WoodLark (Mar 16, 2009)

I heard that next year the AKC is going to recognize the Guatemalan Gazehound. Say it's so!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

He would have looked good thundering around the show ring at Westminster.

We were never really sure if he was all lab so sometimes we'd label him "lab and black bear."


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you just have to deal with people's disappointment. We get asked what Pepper is all the time, too. (if it isn't just a straight out "What a cute border collie!" and we ALWAYS correct them and say "well, really a mutt with some bc in her. And yes, people are disappointed).

Maybe you could just follow it up with "we got her at the shelter -- they have some great dogs."


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Tell them it's a French breed...a Melange!


----------



## DBrownie (Apr 10, 2009)

If it is a mixed larger dog I always love to say that they are purebreed farm dogs. With your little on I would say that she is a purebreed cuddler. It really doesn't matter what breed she is she is adorable!


----------



## jcw1503 (Nov 17, 2008)

since her name is ruby...say she is a french rubynye....or some variation of ruby...that way you can say you just call her ruby for short


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

These responses are GREAT, lol. Gazehound, heheheh, Melange, etc -- Ruby is a little red in the fur -- maybe she's a Viking Terrier!?! hehehehe 

I know for sure she's half Trouble, the other half depends on time of day.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been asked numerous times if Enzo is a full blooded German Shepherd... one GSD owner even insisted there is NO way he could be anything else. I mean, I have been around many grown GSD's and they all had erect ears. Puppies honestly I have no idea. I have looked on Google images and some of the pups have floppy ears. So it's up for debate, and anything is possible, but I am assuming he is a mix.

I like the idea of coming up with your own breed names, lol. People are so gullible!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I think we need to add an entry for 'Guatemalan Gazehound' to Wikipedia.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

> I think we need to add an entry for 'Guatemalan Gazehound' to Wikipedia.


ROFL!!! Oh, yes, we do!!

Now, BCE, your dog is _obviously _a Guatamalan Shepherd. 

Ruby actually reminds me of a Gazehound, except for the wire hair.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I understand people not knowing all the breeds. I mean, I understand not knowing any if you don't have dogs but... a Lab owner not knowing a Lab when they see one is pretty sad.

I get that all the time with my dogs and I think to myself "better to not know what they are then to think they are *those mean dogs*" I truly thought most folks knew what a Lab was though.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

That choco Lab has a common tail imperfection, maybe I can say that Ruby is a Button-Eared Chihuahua!! 

I thought everyone knew what a Rotti was, my bad!  

I have to admit having no idea what purebred pitbull looks like, there are so many mixes here -- but I wouldn't argue with the owner about it, hello!?!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL I understand people not knowing all the breeds. I mean, I understand not knowing any if you don't have dogs but... a Lab owner not knowing a Lab when they see one is pretty sad.



But there's SO much variety in Labs! Some are thick and short, some are slim and tall, slim/short, thick/tall, 120 pounds, 40 pounds, anywhere in between, etc. I've seen "purebred" Labs that look like Doxie mixes, Great Danes, Viszlas, Weims, and plenty of other breeds. Very few Lab breeders breed to show standards, or any standards at all. So I totally understand not recognizing a Lab when you see one.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I have actually had people think that Lola is a cavalier King Charles which she is not. One girl in particular did not look disappointed when I told her she was a Japanese Chin, she had the look of yeah right. After I had told her that a King Charles has a longer muzzle and longer ears she had the look of "I don't want to hear it because I know I am right and I know what I am talking about" and had an attitude about it.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG, that's terrible!! Having a dog really brings all types around.

Kind of like with kids, I was surprised when I had my first how many various kinds of comments we got. Now that we have 2 the comments have stopped for some reason.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

You have to admit, though, some of these breed names sound made up. 'Guatemalan Gazehound' sounds way more likely than 'Kerry Blue Terrier', 'Cavalier King Charles Spaniel', 'Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen', or 'Whippet'.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Or "Plott hound."

This was my Guatemalan Gazehound at age 14 telling me, in no uncertain terms, that I'd better throw the training dummy out into Lake Michigan again or there was going to be trouble.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I always tell people that Lloyd is a lollypop special (our local shelter is called Lollypop farm). They always want to know what he is, but I really have no clue and I tell people so. If they are sad about it then all well. I also usually add in that they can get awesome dogs from the shelter. I actually know a few people who went and got dogs from the shelter after meeting Lloyd (I also let them know he didn't come this well mannered, obedience classes helped with that!).


----------



## StardustInVegas (Apr 11, 2009)

I know how you feel BestInShow - 

I've been to the dog parks 4 or 5 times within the last two weeks. I get no more than 10 people each time asking me what breed my dog is. They all tell me that she's unique, different and very beautiful. I tell them that I don't know. They keep guessing what breed she is. The most common is Border Collie (although she has shorter fur)...but miniaturized. I got her from a shelter and was told that she's a terrier mix. I don't think so because she does seem to herd dogs at the dog parks and loves to run and play chase. 

In a way, I'm tired of not knowing what breed she is. I am probably going to do a DNA test on her and see what breed she is.

Here's two pics - 

















The first picture - she was spayed, so hence the discoloration/lack of fur.


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm glad everyone else experiences this phenomenon! I'm always stopped by people on the street who ask me what kind of dog Rufus is. They don't seem to be happy with "mutt", "lab mix", or "big black dog". Maybe they'll be satisfied with Guatemalan Gazehound...


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm always asked what kind of dog I have, pretty much by everyone who meets him *lol. And I can't count how many people have TOLD me what kind of dog he is from BC, to sheep dog to Bermese and an endles list... but he's 100% mutt from the SPCA *lol. They did see his mom when she came in with the pups and was a bit bigger then Taylor at about 100lbs otherwise he looks like her, the other dogs ended up solid black, short haired and giants *smiles*. I think he's part Landseer, but it's so hard to sell since his mom definitly wasn't pure bred and goodness knows the father was some dog that could jump a fence *LOL.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to admit, I always ask, too. My questions usually proceed in the same order:

1. Is that a boy-dog or a girl-dog?
2. What's his name?
3. How old is he?
4. Is he a [breed]/What kind of breed(s) he is?

I typically answer that my girl is a 'Purebred Mutt', then play the guessing game. I don't generally take offense unless they say she's 'just' a mutt (after which I usually offer a brief lesson in genetics and evolutionary biology - free of charge!). I actually don't even know how old she is, as she was brought in as a stray by the rescue group, so I can really only answer two of my own questions.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a toy poodle/doxie mix (we think) when I was little and when people would ask what she was I (in my 4 year old wisdom) would say, straight faced, "Great Dane." She had been raised around Danes, and even at 6 lbs thought she was a big dog.

When people ask what Tiberius is, I tell them he is Husky and Take-A-Guess. Most people take a guess, I add it to my list. And if I ever have DNA testing done, we'll see who was right.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We get it with our Elkhound all the time. One lady who stopped by my boyfriend's parent's house asked what kind of dog he was, we told her, and she still insisted he must be an Akita mix because he had a curly tail. So I said "Yes, because of that tail, he can't be a purebred Elkhound, he's part Akita, Shar Pei, Pug, and pig!" (I wouldn't degrade anyone else, but I don't like this woman.) 

We tell people our mutt is a Doster Hound Yelper and most, if not all, buy it. Doster is a lake she likes to swim in, she's a hound of sorts, and she barks when excited.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, it seems to be a universal experience, then.  Maybe we should all just make up a breed, lol -- it seems to be working great for those that do. 

I love the pics, too -- such great dogs!! 

I'm going to get the DNA blood test at her vet next year -- they keep improving the test, so I figure if I wait a year it will be even more accurate with more breeds' DNA available for typing!!

In the meantime, maybe she's a "Guatamalan Terrior". (I love it when people misspell Terrier, it looks so fierce, hehehe).


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

RonE! LOL! you had me *dieing!*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> I know how you feel BestInShow -
> 
> I've been to the dog parks 4 or 5 times within the last two weeks. I get no more than 10 people each time asking me what breed my dog is. They all tell me that she's unique, different and very beautiful. I tell them that I don't know. They keep guessing what breed she is. The most common is Border Collie (a*lthough she has shorter fur*)...but miniaturized. I got her from a shelter and was told that she's a terrier mix. I don't think so because she does seem to herd dogs at the dog parks and loves to run and play chase.



Border collies come in smooth coats!

http://sheepdogsforsale.com/photos/Pridee/Pridee 06.jpg
http://www.tekonevasbordercollies.com/Tommy/images/tommy_mother.jpg


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We get it with our Elkhound all the time. One lady who stopped by my boyfriend's parent's house asked what kind of dog he was, we told her, and she still insisted he must be an Akita mix because he had a curly tail. So I said "Yes, because of that tail, he can't be a purebred Elkhound, he's part Akita, Shar Pei, Pug, and pig!" (I wouldn't degrade anyone else, but I don't like this woman.)
> 
> We tell people our mutt is a Doster Hound Yelper and most, if not all, buy it. Doster is a lake she likes to swim in, she's a hound of sorts, and she barks when excited.


I love Norwegian Elkhounds. In the future, at some point, the dogs on my list include a Norwegian Elkhound, a Schipperke, Dachshund and a Husky. Of course this list grows, shrinks and changes often, many times for no particular reason. And seeing that I'm a one-dog-at-a-time kind of person, they may never all happen in my lifetime.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I love Norwegian Elkhounds. In the future, at some point, the dogs on my list include a Norwegian Elkhound, a Schipperke, Dachshund and a Husky. Of course this list grows, shrinks and changes often, many times for no particular reason. And seeing that I'm a one-dog-at-a-time kind of person, they may never all happen in my lifetime.


Why, I have an Elkhound AND a Dachshund, so I definitely see why they'd be on someones list  I've had a life long love of doxies, but our Elkhound was a push on my boyfriend's part, and I must admit, he's probably the perfect dog. I hate the winter, and nothing makes me happier than watching him in the first snow.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Best*In*Show said:


> ROFL!!! Oh, yes, we do!!
> 
> Now, BCE, your dog is _obviously _a Guatamalan Shepherd.
> 
> Ruby actually reminds me of a Gazehound, except for the wire hair.


Ruby is obviously a rare Wire-haired Guatamalan Gazehound.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

> Ruby is obviously a rare Wire-haired Guatamalan Gazehound.


Oh, I just looked it up -- _very_ rare with the red coat. 



> ...nothing makes me happier than watching him in the first snow
> 
> 
> > .


Aren't dogs are awesome!?! Seeing Ruby happy makes me happy, too.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm glad this thread was topped, because I had a major hilarious breed mistake earlier today. We were finding homes for some kittens we had found abandoned by their mother, and one of the couples we went to that had a dog that looked mostly like this one, maybe add 20 lbs and a broader face/more hair. Definitely looked like a Bernese: 










I tell them what a beautiful dog he is, and ask "What do you think he's mixed with? I see the Bernese Mountain Dog, for sure." and the guy says "Oh, no. He's a German Shepard and *Shih Tzu*" Except, he said "Shit too." After I finally figured out what he meant, I said "Well, I don't want to offend you, but Shih Tzus are small very distinct looking dogs, so I'm not sure he's..." and he interrupts "I know what they look like. That's what the guy I got him from told me he was."


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd looks alot like that dog but with different coloring. The most popular guesses for Lloyd are berner and border collie mix.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm glad this thread was topped, because I had a major hilarious breed mistake earlier today. We were finding homes for some kittens we had found abandoned by their mother, and one of the couples we went to that had a dog that looked mostly like this one, maybe add 20 lbs and a broader face/more hair. Definitely looked like a Bernese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dog has the same ears and markings (the white on the chest, ect) as our pup. What a beautiful dog! Um, Shih Tzu? I don't think that is possible on a few different levels lol!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Britt Caleb & Enzo said:


> That dog has the same ears and markings (the white on the chest, ect) as our pup. What a beautiful dog! Um, Shih Tzu? I don't think that is possible on a few different levels lol!


I mean, I'm one for fun guesses, but _really_? There ain't no Shih Tzu there.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I mean, I'm one for fun guesses, but _really_? There ain't no Shih Tzu there.


Even if it were physically possible... nope. Either way though, no denying the beauty of the dog!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have had several people question Donatello's breed, and I don't even know why, because judging by their reaction and the expression on their face- Telling him that he was a magical talking dog that could grant me three wishes wouldn't impress them any more than telling him what I _thought_ he was.

_"Oh, how cute! What is she?"_ _"Well, she is a he, and he's a Manchester Terrier mixed with Jack Russel Terrier."_ _"Oh. Well that's neat."_

When I was first telling everyone he was just a Chihuahua mix, I still got the same response... It's like- What the heck are you people expecting me to say?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe they're just trying to make conversation?


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the Guatemalan Gazehound bit. I just changed my status message on Facebook to 'I'm getting a Guatemalan Gazehound'...now I have to sit back and wait for my friends confused comments...One of my friends is a big dog too...just a little fun with my buddies


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Britt Caleb & Enzo said:


> I have been asked numerous times if Enzo is a full blooded German Shepherd... one GSD owner even insisted there is NO way he could be anything else. I mean, I have been around many grown GSD's and they all had erect ears. Puppies honestly I have no idea. I have looked on Google images and some of the pups have floppy ears. So it's up for debate, and anything is possible, but I am assuming he is a mix.


Most GSD pups have floppy ears when they are babies. They stand up when they're bigger, though some need artificial help (sticks to prop them up, LOL).

I get the "what breed is your dog" question all the time. I usually say Akita/GSD mix... but she's looking SO completely GSD lately that I'm thinking of just starting to say GSD.

What's funny is that at obedience class, I'll get the question, slightly modified: "What mix is she?"


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

> I just changed my status message on Facebook to 'I'm getting a Guatemalan Gazehound'


 Oh, HOW did you find a breeder?? I'm so jealous. 

I just saw that my dog may be a 'Taco Terrior' instead. I'm a little bummed, since we all thought she was definitely Purebred Gazehound. Hopefully she still has some in the mix, maybe with some Chalupa.


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

best*in*show said:


> Oh, how did you find a breeder?? I'm so jealous. :d
> 
> i just saw that my dog may be a 'taco terrior' instead. I'm a little bummed, since we all thought she was definitely purebred gazehound. Hopefully she still has some in the mix, maybe with some chalupa.


funny! Funny!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm asked the same question ALL the time, every single time I'm out with my dogs. _Especially_ with Toehuntai, Emerald, and Tj - they're the top 3 I get asked about. Then I sometimes get a good number of people asking about Dutchess and Moomoo. 

But I've never gotten a negative response like you guys have.  When they ask, for all of my dogs I always answer with a smile, "Oh, he's/she's a full-blooded mutt." People usually just start to laugh at my answer, telling me that was a cute answer. Then sometimes if they still wanna know, I'll start to list off the breeds: Husky, Lab, Chow, Sheltie, and other. A lot of people get a kick out of the "other" part and then tell me that I wasn't kidding about the "full-blooded mutt"! Then they would tell me which breed they could definitely see. Often I've been told that Dutchess looks like a "Disney Dog". 

*Ahem* There were, though, a person or two that thought my answer was serious and they thought "full-blooded mutt" was an actual breed.  I then felt kinda weird as I corrected, "Oh, no-no, they're mixed of different breeds." Now those people weren't too thrilled ... but seriously, how do you think that meant a specific breed???


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've had several people, aside from those with miserable smirks on their face, tell me, _"I had a dog that looked -just- like that! He was a X..."_ or I've had people say, _"What is he?"_ and I'd give my response and they'd say, _"No, no no, I don't see any of that in him... He is 100% X."_ That's when I put a miserable smirk on my face and grunt... Heh- How would they know my dog more than me? I almost say, _"If you know so much about what he is, were you the one that beat him for the first three years of his life then dump him at a shelter?"_ A little excessive, but I hate it when people act like they know it all. lol!


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

> "full-blooded mutt" was an actual breed.


AKC added them in 2007, so it's pretty recent. 

I haven't had anyone correct me yet, just be sad, crestfallen, confused and hurt. I'm starting to think they want a dog like Ruby!!  That's why I purchased her for $3000, one-of-a-kind and definitely will NOT be reproduced as she's a pain in the butt.


----------

